# Paph delenatii fma. lutescens



## paphreek (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone seen or read the description of this form? Supposedly it may have been discussed in an Orchid Review article (Orchid Rev. 118:160, 2010)


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2013)

A golden delenatii?


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2013)

Pictures please!


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2013)

Synonym 

https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?fromgroups#!topic/indiantreepix/2PlDBnaqLbA


----------



## paphreek (May 30, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Synonym
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?fromgroups#!topic/indiantreepix/2PlDBnaqLbA



The article by Grell and Gunzenh in 2010 Orchid Digest is referenced here, also. It would be nice to know what the article says. Unfortunately, I'm 2 1/2 years too late to subscribe and get the article.


----------



## tim (May 30, 2013)

if i recall it was a delenatii with less pink and more yellow on the staminode alone...I'll check the OR this evening.


----------



## valenzino (May 30, 2013)

tim said:


> if i recall it was a delenatii with less pink and more yellow on the staminode alone...I'll check the OR this evening.



Yes,I remember something like a semialba delenati....


----------

